# Radiator issue



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Actually a radiator leak, found it the other day when I was diagnosing why I had no heat, I had no heat because I had no coolant, added coolant and found out why I ran out of coolant, top right of the radiator has the tell tale sign of a leak
11 years with a stock radiator, think I'll order another oem one from Rock auto, they have em for under $100


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Long, long time ago I would tin a small piece of copper sheet and solder a patch on the reservior....that's when they used brass in radiator construction.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea I can get one like that but it costs in the 400 range 
I WISH I could get a solid brass or copper one form $100 or less.


----------

